# New Motor to my ML7



## neer724 (Jan 14, 2022)

Edit - Please excuse the title - it should have read "*New Motor for my ML7*" - cant figure out how to update the title?

I have noticed some vibration recently coming from the ML7, so I removed the main drive belt to try and isolate where it is coming from.  The motor is starting to make a horrible bearing noise.

It is just a 110v single phase 1725 1/2hp motor on there.

So I thought - what a great opportunity to upgrade to a VFD.   I started looking around for a possible VFD solution when I ran across a possible variable speed DC motor solution.

Does anyone have any experience with Leeson Permanent Magnet DC motors?   I found is this model:

https://www.emotorsdirect.ca/item/leeson-098032.00

It comes with a this variable speed controller:

https://www.emotorsdirect.ca/item/k...MIg-yow6yx9QIVqP_ICh0xqQ_SEAAYASAAEgL-kvD_BwE

I can get both for 300 brand new.

Any issue with steel swarf and a permanent magnet motor?  That was the first thing that came to mind....

Any other motor solutions at a reasonable price?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Gordie (Jan 14, 2022)

Good day. I've never seen a price like that on a DC motor with controller. Sure enough, the ¾ HP, 90 VDC motor and controller are $C728 and $C253 respectively on emotors. I've been looking for a DC motor for my Taig Lathe - I would love to find a deal like that.
Anyway, it's a TEFC - Totally Enclosed, Fan Cooled. You will have no problem with swarf.
VR/DGC


----------



## neer724 (Jan 14, 2022)

I just found this:

https://www.micro-machine-shop.com/Variable_Speed_DC_Spindle_Motor.htm

It looks doable with promising results....


----------



## Gordie (Jan 14, 2022)

Both are reputable brands. Lesson has a better warrantee.


----------



## neer724 (Jan 15, 2022)

I finished installing the Leeson motor today - WOW!!!!  What a massive difference.  It is pretty much silent now - all you hear are the fenner belts.  Love the variable speed....


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 16, 2022)

neer724 said:


> Edit - Please excuse the title - it should have read "*New Motor for my ML7*" - cant figure out how to update the title?
> 
> I have noticed some vibration recently coming from the ML7, so I removed the main drive belt to try and isolate where it is coming from.  The motor is starting to make a horrible bearing noise.
> 
> ...


What is your source for those at $300???


----------



## neer724 (Jan 16, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> What is your source for those at $300???


I found it on Facebook marketplace.   Someone bought it to fit it on his meat grinding machine and couldn't get it to fit properly and couldn't return it.  I got very lucky finding this....


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 16, 2022)

neer724 said:


> I found it on Facebook marketplace.   Someone bought it to fit it on his meat grinding machine and couldn't get it to fit properly and couldn't return it.  I got very lucky finding this....


No kidding, well scored!


----------

